# wine glass rack bit?



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

I need to order a bit but I'm not for sure on which to order. I'm looking to make a wine glass rack with the glass' hanging from the base upside down. You know the style. Anyway, do I needed an odd shaped cove bit or a raised panel bit or is there something that I'm overlooking? I have all the really common bits at disposal but just don't see how to get to the result with any combination of them. Thanks from the semi-noob, wife really wants her kitchen completely done!!! "It's only been a 11mths in the making dear."


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you show us a pic or drawing of how you plan to make the holder? There are so many different styles. I don't understand what you think you need the bit for. Are you trying to make the groove that you slide the bottoms into shaped like the bottoms themselves?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree on wondering why you need a special bit.

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't understand why a simple rabbet won't work. Or even a 1 or 2 blade thickness kerf.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking around, trying to figure out (like the others) what you might have in mind. If you were trying to create something like this....










Each upsided down tee, individually made, simple cove... Or am I not on target here?

Oh, and something I discovered doing work for a restaurant... do not assume all wineglasses have the same diameter bases! I had to parially reconfigure a cabinet because someone made that mistake.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You may have something else in mind, but a simple method for making holders is to just run lengths of lumber on the table saw to cut the angle, to produce a profile like this:
http://www.woodweb.com/images_forums_public/aw/Wine_Glass_Holder_01em.jpg

You can run singles for the ends, and use the two sided for the companion ones.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe he thinks that the rack shown in Wleston's picture is one solid piece of wood.

If that is his thought then is is looking for a bit that cuts the entire area.

George


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to second cabinetman's suggestion. I actually made mine by routing a channel with a straight bit and then repeating on the opposite face of the "square" stock. After that I just split the channel down the middle to make two pieces. that formed the "T" like cabinetman showed, only with straight edges instead of slanted.


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

first of all, I'm sorry for not being all to clear. The pic above is similar to what I have in mind. I do understand that there are a minimum of 2 pcs to hold one row of glass', however, all of them that i've seen online look as though it's an over-sized slightly oval cove bit, sort of similar to a raised panel bit. I did think of doing a slightly angular rabbit but like the curved profile better. If it's simply a cove bit anyone have a suggestion on what size to start with as a test? I've never actually seen a this style of rack in person, only in pics. 
Also I do know that every glass has a slightly different base and thus I will be oversizing my spacing a little. In fact we're doing 3 different sizes as we want "her" wine, marg., flute, and martini glass' as well as "my" pilsner all in the rack. Thank you and again sorry for the confusion and lack of info.:blink:


----------

